# OT: How 'bout my Beavs?!?!?



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

B & B, our Beavers did it baby!!!!!!!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Guy (May 1, 2008)

Holy crap!!! Congrats from a Duck homer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Beavs!!!

Go Ducks though!!!




Just a GREAT story for our state......GO OREGON the STATE!!!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Lamarcus was at the game. Standing in front of the student section right where I was. It was great lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Its too bad ESPN didn't zoom on LA in the stands. That would have been great to see him on TV. Great game though as I watched it all the way through.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Man, I'm pissed that I graduated 3 weeks ago and don't have student tickets anymore. And I went all the way out to watch us get our *** handed at Penn State. 

But man, that was great. Just like two years ago. We played good today and I'm happy for my friends on the team


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I always root for the Beavs when they aren't playing my Ducks, and thats doubly so when they're up against UW and USC. I started watching at halftime and got a bit nervous as things tightened up in the 3rd. But the sort of hyped up intensity the Trojans came out with in the 2nd half is near impossible to maintain, so it wasn't a surprise to see them fade down the stretch. 

Great win!

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Great job guys. Its still a Duck state but these USC wins are great for the program.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks! You did our Ducks a big favor! We appreciate it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Thats the only big time LA team you will be beating this year :biggrin:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Dang, those LA teams can't win in our state...


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

World B. Free said:


> Thanks! You did our Ducks a big favor! We appreciate it.


I don't necessarily agree with this statement. The best thing for the ducks would have been USC going to the national championship game and the ducks going to the Rose Bowl with their only loss coming to USC. I'm a duck homer, but I don't see the ducks winning out.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

THE CATCH


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Thats the only big time LA team you will be beating this year :biggrin:


...because there are no other big time LA teams! :biggrin:


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

wizmentor said:


> ...because there are no other big time LA teams! :biggrin:


...you stole the words right out of my mouth [UCLA is terrible, at football!!!]


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

sabas4mvp said:


> I don't necessarily agree with this statement. The best thing for the ducks would have been USC going to the national championship game and the ducks going to the Rose Bowl with their only loss coming to USC. I'm a duck homer, but I don't see the ducks winning out.


just my guess that he was referring to the Beavs victory keeping the bad news with Pleasant Holland & Thomas out of the lead story. I tuned on the fan Thurs afternoon hoping to hear Blazer stuff out of media day and instead Canzano was frothing at the mouth over an opening to rip the Ducks and Bellotti. If OSU doesn't beat USC, thats the lead story. Instead it's an issue they can handle internally without much of a PR hit. 

STOMP


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

STOMP said:


> just my guess that he was referring to the Beavs victory keeping the bad news with Pleasant Holland & Thomas out of the lead story. I tuned on the fan Thurs afternoon hoping to hear Blazer stuff out of media day and instead Canzano was frothing at the mouth over an opening to rip the Ducks and Bellotti. If OSU doesn't beat USC, thats the lead story. Instead it's an issue they can handle internally without much of a PR hit.
> 
> STOMP


I really dont believe that has anything to do with it. Kids do dumb things. It's in the news regardless. I saw it on the bottom line. If OSU hadn't beat USC it'd be the same story. A USC recruit was just sentenced to 4 years in jail for his role in a robbery. You think Petey was glad he lost so it wouldn't be in the media? NO... end drunk rant.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

World B. Free said:


> Thanks! You did our Ducks a big favor! We appreciate it.


Favor? I think we just unleashed a storm on Oregon. Look who USC plays next... And I know they are gonna go for the jugular.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

The played very well and I'm happy that they represented the state of Oregon well.

Go Ducks!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> B & B, our Beavers did it baby!!!!!!!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!



GO BEAVS!

HCP sent me an email saying he cant log in here, has he been banned now also?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Favor? I think we just unleashed a storm on Oregon. Look who USC plays next... And I know they are gonna go for the jugular.


It's not like the Trojans were going to be looking past the Ducks as may have been the case last Thursday vs the lightly regarded Beavers. Oregon did beat USC pretty handily themselves just last year and are 2-0 in the PAC-10.

I'm looking forward to the game.

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I def. think its the best 2 pac-10 teams playing. The winner of this has a great chance at the conference title and the Rose bowl.


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

Go Beavs! I just hope they bring the same intensity and don't have a let down when they play Utah on Thursday.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I would love to see two teams with great records showdown in Corvallis for the Civil War. Maybe the ducks can win one there!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

STOMP said:


> and are 2-0 in the PAC-10.
> 
> STOMP


...versus, arguably, the TWO WORST TEAMS IN THE PAC10!!! 

Beavers will finish ahead of the Ducks, once again, in the final standings [don't forget the standard Bellotti end of the year collapse(s)]!!!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> I def. think its the best 2 pac-10 teams playing. The winner of this has a great chance at the conference title and the Rose bowl.


...USC and Oregon, the best two??? Oregon will lose by at least two touchdowns to USC, so I suppose your statement is only partially accurate [Oregon will finish no better than 4th]!!!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

smeedemann said:


> Go Beavs! I just hope they bring the same intensity and don't have a let down when they play Utah on Thursday.


...the good news is that Utah will be coming off of a "short week" and the Beavers have "THE BIG MO" on their side [anyone else traveling to that game??? I will be there]!!!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

sabas4mvp said:


> Maybe the ducks can win one there!


...maybe not [it will be a long time before anyone sees the Ducks win at Reser]!!!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> ...USC and Oregon, the best two??? Oregon will lose by at least two touchdowns to USC, so I suppose your statement is only partially accurate [Oregon will finish no better than 4th]!!!


riiight... Oregon is currently 1st in the Pac-10 after week 5 with the best conference and overall record. AS long as we keep our QB, I think we are the 2nd best team after USC. ASU and OS have 2 losses, and Cal's loss to Maryland was unexcuseable.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> ...versus, arguably, the TWO WORST TEAMS IN THE PAC10!!!
> 
> Beavers will finish ahead of the Ducks, once again, in the final standings [don't forget the standard Bellotti end of the year collapse(s)]!!!


LOL! YOu guys lost to Stanford! LMAO.

I think you are just jealous that OS is just known as the "other" Oregon school outside the Pac-10. lol!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

HAAK72 said:


> ...versus, arguably, the TWO WORST TEAMS IN THE PAC10!!!
> 
> Beavers will finish ahead of the Ducks, once again, in the final standings [don't forget the standard Bellotti end of the year collapse(s)]!!!


I like how you pick and choose with my quote so as to have something to bash the Duckies on... typical. According to most of the football prognosticators both pre-season and today, Oregon and USC were and are the top two teams in the PAC-10. Those same prognosticators put Stanford and OSU in the TWO WORST TEAMS IN THE PAC10!!! argument pre-season. And besides, the reason I listed the 2-0 Pac-10 record was to give another reason why USC wouldn't be overlooking the Ducks regardless of what happened in Corvallis.

Having lost their top 2 QBs and not having much to begin with, WSU looks like they might run away with last place. But like the UW game, UO absolutely crushed them... on the road, and Masoli looked very good. They've a solid D, offensive line, and lots of stud playmakers. Good quarterbacking seems to be the only true question mark at this point so JM stepping up is significant.

While I appreciate the passion for your team you obviously hold, I prefer analysis that isn't purely emotion based.

STOMP


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

> I like how you pick and choose with my quote so as to have something to bash the Duckies on... typical. According to most of the football prognosticators both pre-season and today, Oregon and USC were and are the top two teams in the PAC-10. Those same prognosticators put Stanford and OSU in the TWO WORST TEAMS IN THE PAC10!!! argument pre-season.


The football prognosticators obviously don't know a whole lot, the Beavers are always ranked in the bottom half of the PAC-10 and we know how that has worked out. Sports Illustrated actually had OSU ranked 18th and Oregon ranked 20th in their preseason rankings. 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/football/ncaa/specials/preview/2008/08/05/rankings0811/



> They've a solid D, offensive line, and lots of stud playmakers. Good quarterbacking seems to be the only true question mark at this point so JM stepping up is significant.


Oregon State looks to have a solid D (after losing 7 starters up front from last year)and offensive line (patchwork line after many injuries) after taking it to the #1 team in the nation. The Beavers also have the #1 rusher in the PAC-10. Moevao is doing a great job at QB, #2 in total offense in the PAC-10.

Yeah, they had a let down against Penn State early in the season. The Ducks lost at home to Boise State as well. We will see if the Ducks can actually maintain any momentum as the season goes on. The Beavers are notoriously slow starting out the season but improve as the season goes on. 



> While I appreciate the passion for your team you obviously hold, I prefer analysis that isn't purely emotion based.


Looks like there is a little emotion based analysis from both sides. We will see how the season unfolds and watch the teams play the games. The experts have to watch the games as well, anything can happen on any given Saturday (or Thursday)! :fball:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Oregon State looks to have a solid D (after losing 7 starters up front from last year)and offensive line (patchwork line after many injuries) after taking it to the #1 team in the nation. The Beavers also have the #1 rusher in the PAC-10. Moevao is doing a great job at QB, #2 in total offense in the PAC-10.
> 
> Yeah, they had a let down against Penn State early in the season. The Ducks lost at home to Boise State as well. We will see if the Ducks can actually maintain any momentum as the season goes on. The Beavers are notoriously slow starting out the season but improve as the season goes on.


Well Oregon has the best rushing attack in the nation, most TDs, and the best combo in the nation. We most likely have the 2 best RBs in the Pac-10 on our team in Blount and Johnson, who split carries which gives them less yards.

And you got to remember the conditions of why Oregon lost to a top 20 team by 5 points. Our backup corner was picked on, because he replaced an all-american candidate at corner. And our 4th QB in Chris Harper can't throw the ball, and is just put in there situationally like Tim Tebow his freshman year. We were one dimensional.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

smeedemann said:


> Looks like there is a little emotion based analysis from both sides. We will see how the season unfolds and watch the teams play the games.


exactly what part of my argument was emotional? Your own link has Stanford as 74th... didn't the Beavs have a let down vs them as well??? Or am I overlooking a flagged late helmet to helmet hit on the OSU QB that knocked him out of the game with a concussion?

STOMP


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Aw sheesh. I can't believe this thread somehow came to involve the Ducks (actually, I CAN, but it's still ridiculous.) Before going any further in my tirade, I've got to give the good news that I became a father Sep. 17 and the little guy's doing great. My wife had a name she REALLY wanted and I was a little lukewarm about it, but she pushed it over the edge by (a) being the one who had to go through labor and (b) pointing out the Blazers coach has the same name. Nate it is! He's doing great and the only two negatives are that he missed sharing the same birthday as the best second baseman of all time (Ryne D. Sandberg) by one hour 24 minutes and the lack of sleep Nate brought along with him. 

So . . . after being out of commission for a little less than 2 weeks I was curious to see what the board had to say and it's become a Duck comparison? Ugh. UGH! It was a HUGE win. Back off and let us enjoy it.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mobes23 said:


> Aw sheesh. I can't believe this thread somehow came to involve the Ducks (actually, I CAN, but it's still ridiculous.) Before going any further in my tirade, I've got to give the good news that I became a father Sep. 17 and the little guy's doing great. My wife had a name she REALLY wanted and I was a little lukewarm about it, but she pushed it over the edge by (a) being the one who had to go through labor and (b) pointing out the Blazers coach has the same name. Nate it is! He's doing great and the only two negatives are that he missed sharing the same birthday as the best second baseman of all time (Ryne D. Sandberg) by one hour 24 minutes and the lack of sleep Nate brought along with him.
> 
> So . . . after being out of commission for a little less than 2 weeks I was curious to see what the board had to say and it's become a Duck comparison? Ugh. UGH! It was a HUGE win. Back off and let us enjoy it.


Congradulations on having a healthy boy! 

I'm not sure how I should "back off" though. If you read the thread, several Duck fans offered their congrats on the Beavs big win... then OSU fans started taking shots at their in-state rivals... which seems to me the way their big wins are traditionally enjoyed. 

STOMP


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

STOMP said:


> Congradulations on having a healthy boy!
> 
> I'm not sure how I should "back off" though. If you read the thread, several Duck fans offered their congrats on the Beavs big win... then OSU fans started taking shots at their in-state rivals... which seems to me the way their big wins are traditionally enjoyed.
> 
> STOMP


Ha, ha! If I wasn't too tired to focus, I'd probably read through the mess. As it is, I'd rather go home and watch the USC game (God bless HDTV recorders) and get ready to see the Cubs go at it.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

It doesn't matter who is a fan of who, but Oregon is not going to go down TO USC and beat them, especially after last Thursday.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

USC = bogeyman? 

Why? They have stud athletes everywhere, but so do other programs including the Ducks. They might have a bit higher quality athlete on the overall average and of course they are at home, but this is an odd shaped ball and injuries are hitting them. 

Oregon is probably looking forward to this game especially coming off of a blowout and with the QB situation in a reasonable state. 

STOMP


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> It doesn't matter who is a fan of who, but Oregon is not going to go down TO USC and beat them, especially after last Thursday.


I'm not saying Oregon will win, but don't you think that's what people said about Michigan last year?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep. They said the same thing about Michigan.

I'm not saying we havea great shot, but USC doesn't have too much more team speed than Oregon. Oregon is probably one of the faster teams in the country. We have great skill positions, and if we get good QB play we have a shot.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Honestly I have gotta say, not to be too disrespectful, but Duck fans are delusional.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

not to be too disrespectful, but you're striking me as :crazy:

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Honestly I have gotta say, not to be too disrespectful, but Duck fans are delusional.


How so? Because we think we have a shot at beating USC? LOL! We beat 'em last year, and were arguably the best team in the country (as Jim Rome and the Auburn head coach were talking aobut on his radio show that before injuries Oregon was the best last year).

I'm one that doesn't see USC nearly as invincible as some fans. They have been beaten by an Oregon school each of the last 3 years.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Oregon will win if:
Nick Alliotti will let the corners play physical..we saw WTIII and Byrd really take apart the WSU secondary agaisnt really good wr's in Anderson and Gibson.
Oregon wins the turnover battle
Gets points..sounds stupid, but Oregon is notorious for getting a lot of yards but having it not show up on the scoreboard.
Masoli and Thomas play above Roper. We need mobility back there vs. SC.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> but USC doesn't have too much more team speed than Oregon. Oregon is probably one of the faster teams in the country. We have great skill positions, and if we get good QB play we have a shot.


...sure they do, I would gaurantee that USC's 5th fastest player is NOT THEIR FREAKING KICKER!!! The Duck team is not as fast as you think they are, especially when 4.71 seconds is the 5th fastest electronically timed 40 on the roster!!! I am sure this is at least half of the reason for Duck fans being "delusional" as my fellow Beaver fan stated so "respectfully"!!!

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindducksbeat/2008/08/roper_and_other_fast_guys.html


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

HAAK72 said:


> ...sure they do, I would gaurantee that USC's 5th fastest player is NOT THEIR FREAKING KICKER!!! The Duck team is not as fast as you think they are, especially when 4.71 seconds is the 5th fastest electronically timed 40 on the roster!!! I am sure this is at least half of the reason for Duck fans being "delusional" as my fellow Beaver fan stated so "respectfully"!!!
> 
> [http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindducksbeat/2008/08/roper_and_other_fast_guys.html]


geez... no class, just hate. hopefully no one gave you the link

STOMP


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

STOMP said:


> geez... no class, just hate. hopefully no one gave you the link
> 
> STOMP


...if you consider providing FACTS to be "no class", then I am skipping school all day baby!!!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> ...sure they do, I would gaurantee that USC's 5th fastest player is NOT THEIR FREAKING KICKER!!! The Duck team is not as fast as you think they are, especially when 4.71 seconds is the 5th fastest electronically timed 40 on the roster!!! I am sure this is at least half of the reason for Duck fans being "delusional" as my fellow Beaver fan stated so "respectfully"!!!
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindduc...fast_guys.html


You are foolish if you think 40 times is the same as in game speed. Every team that plays us talks about our speed. I think you are the delusional one.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

HAAK72 said:


> ...if you consider providing FACTS to be "no class", then I am skipping school all day baby!!!


calling anyone delusional here is not only classless but clearly against the rules. Considering that you proudly claim to skip school, perhaps this is too tough a concept to wrap your noggin around?

Guess we'll just have to see if the Duckies can make a game of it, or if the big bad #9 USC bogeyman that haunts your dreams will just exhale and be done with poor little UO. Good luck with the #15 Utes.

STOMP


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Just don't embarrass the Pac 10 Thursday night in Utah. It is tough enough working with Ute fans after what UCLA has done here two years in a row.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Does anyone know if tonight's game is on TV at all? Someway I can get a video feed? Thx. Much appreciated.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

VS network


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> VS network


yeah not sure what that is...is it on comcast or dish or something? I have a local carrier called "minet". Thanks.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

The Beavers better beat Utah if the USC victory is going to mean anything.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

OSU had a chance to win, but that PI call on the 2pt conversion was really bogus and late. Frustrating to go down like that when they let it slip out of their hands.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I love it! The Beavers deserve to lose by just giving Utah that last touchdown. How pathetic. I can't believe why coaches love prevent defense. All it does is prevent you from winning.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

That PI call was so bogus and so incredibly late - talk about being homered.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm not a Beaver fan, but I'm curious what Beaver fans think of Riley IMO costing them the game. What is he doing going two points late in the 2nd quarter and early in the 3rd? Its ok to be down 4 points in the 2nd quarter! If he kicks those extra points, there is almost no chance they lose the game. 

You can check my record on this board, I almost always come to the coaches side because I think the average fan unfairly blames the coach for players mistakes. However, tonight, Mike Riley didn't take free points when they were handed to him, and he let his team down big time.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

That sucks. I was pretty pissed at that PI call also.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

OSU coog'd it, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Ya'll (OS) will be fine the rest of the year. YOu guys will finish with a max of 2 losses the rest of the way, imo.

Good luck, i was pullin' for ya toward the end because i felt like you were the better team, and i always root for the better team (who plays better that night that is) to win.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> and i always root for the better team (who plays better that night that is) to win.


...except during the Civil War, right?!?!?! I was at the game last night and I am still trying to figure out how we lost [it feels like Stanford part 2 or something...dominating the other team, but somehoe losing the game...************************************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!]

On a serious note, thanks for all of the encouraging words for the rest of the season, see you November 29th!!!


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

RipCity9 said:


> That PI call was so bogus and so incredibly late - talk about being homered.


I thought the call was BS as well. But you still would have lost because you only took 30 seconds off the clock and gave them plenty of time to kick the winning FG. Being tied or being up 2 makes no difference. Your Special Teams lost the game IMO. (Which is ironic because that is how you beat the Ducks the last two times) Missed exta points, missed FG, short kick-off, long kickoff return......all contributed. Thanks a lot as now I have to listen to their crap for the rest of the season. (from utah fans I work with) 

#$%&&* beavers


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

It's funny to see this thread continue on with my name under it. I HATE THE BEAVERS! It was a joke!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> It's funny to see this thread continue on with my name under it. I HATE THE BEAVERS! It was a joke!


I love beavers . . . the more the better. :devil2:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> ...except during the Civil War, right?!?!?! I was at the game last night and I am still trying to figure out how we lost [it feels like Stanford part 2 or something...dominating the other team, but somehoe losing the game...************************************!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!]
> 
> On a serious note, thanks for all of the encouraging words for the rest of the season, see you November 29th!!!


lol, you got a serious inferiority complex dude. Duck fans could really care less what OS does, but OS always cares about the ducks. Get over it, you lost. The best part of this loss is the annoying little OS fans. "Oh.. well... our mid-season turn around will start NEXT WEEK!! Yeah, thats right... What now Duck fans!?!?!"

Anyway, special teams is what lost the game for ya. Bad kickoffs, bad kick off coverage, missed FG, missed XP and 2 missed 2 point conversions. Its tough to go on the road verse a pretty good team and win with that. Outside of ST, you guys played well enough to win. Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Funny...the Beavs lost last night and somehow the USC game still means something! Seriously, what kind of logic is that?


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

STOMP said:


> geez... no class, just hate. hopefully no one gave you the link
> 
> STOMP


...no, I just copied it wrong 

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindducksbeat/2008/08/roper_and_other_fast_guys.html


----------

